# Anyone SUCCESSFULLY disputed credit card transaction



## cckl (Mar 10, 2013)

I own a home in Italy and during the summer ordered a fridge online. I paid for it with my UAE credit card (not to be done again - note to self to use European card next time)
The fridge arrived and is not working.I am back here now. The retailer has the legal obligation to refund me the money and collect the goods but is playing with me...
my only other option is to dispute the transaction. The card is with HSBc - has anyone managed to dispute a transaction in the UAE and if you accomplished this feat how did it unravel..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The transaction cannot be disputed as you authorized it, and it was successfully completed. HSBC's obligation ends there.
I have disputed a fraudulent transaction on my HSBC card in the past and HSBC were quick to act on it (but the actual refund took 2-3 weeks after HSBC had made their own inquiries).


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> The transaction cannot be disputed as you authorized it, and it was successfully completed. HSBC's obligation ends there.
> I have disputed a fraudulent transaction on my HSBC card in the past and HSBC were quick to act on it (but the actual refund took 2-3 weeks after HSBC had made their own inquiries).


Hi,
Interestingly, in the UK, the credit card company is jointly liable along with the retailer to provide goods of merchantable quality.
This means for any purchases over around 600 AED - you can directly claim your money back from the credit card company - as they are liable.
Probably similar in other EU countries - but unlikely to apply if purchasing goods in Europe with a UAE credit card.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Interestingly, in the UK, the credit card company is jointly liable along with the retailer to provide goods of merchantable quality.
> This means for any purchases over around 600 AED - you can directly claim your money back from the credit card company - as they are liable.
> Probably similar in other EU countries - but unlikely to apply if purchasing goods in Europe with a UAE credit card.
> ...


Doesn't apply in UAE. Even doesn't make sense to me.

So if you buy a defective appliance in UK by cash, the central bank that issued the notes you used is also liable and should return back your money ?

The credit card is a purchasing tool. Once the purchase is performed the bank shouldn't be liable, imho.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> Doesn't apply in UAE. Even doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> So if you buy a defective appliance in UK by cash, the central bank that issued the notes you used is also liable and should return back your money ?
> 
> The credit card is a purchasing tool. Once the purchase is performed the bank shouldn't be liable, imho.


Hi,
The reason the credit card company is liable in the UK is that they make money out of the transaction in two ways.
Firstly the trader gives a percentage of the transaction value to the credit card company and then the consumer is purchasing the goods on credit terms. Under the Consumer Credit Act - this makes them a party to the transaction and jointly liable for the quality of the goods.
We have some great consumer protection laws in the UK!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Go team gb!!!


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The reason the credit card company is liable in the UK is that they make money out of the transaction in two ways.
> Firstly the trader gives a percentage of the transaction value to the credit card company and then the consumer is purchasing the goods on credit terms. Under the Consumer Credit Act - this makes them a party to the transaction and jointly liable for the quality of the goods.
> We have some great consumer protection laws in the UK!
> ...


Does that apply on loans too ? What if I have a faulty vehicle on an auto loan in UK, can you hold the bank responsible ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> Does that apply on loans too ? What if I have a faulty vehicle on an auto loan in UK, can you hold the bank responsible ?


Hi,
Yes if you buy vehicle on Hire Purchase - then the bank are also liable that the car is of merchantable quality.
Not if yo simply take out a cash bank loan - as you can spend that on whatever you want!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Quite interesting


----------



## cckl (Mar 10, 2013)

YEs in most western countries you can have a transaction disputed for loads of reasons, the law protects consumers against 'big business' practises taking advantage of their market power. For instance in this situation the retailer is breaking the law. EU law states you have to either replace a faulty item, have it repaired or allow the customer to dissolve the contract, and get their money back without any penalty or costs deducted. If the retailer won't comply you can dispute the transaction. I have done this a few times with no adverse consequences. This is just EU law, but I am aware that in other countries there are similar laws. Hence the question here.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

I understand that even if you make just a 1p part payment by credit card (having paid the balance by other means), you enjoy full consumer protection.


----------

